# Job offer



## ckearns (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi,
I'm looking for some advice on a job offer that I am currently considering and I need some information regarding the salary and benefits that I have been offered.
I've been offered 13,000 dirhams a month with 400 phone allowance and 2,000 accomodation allowance and health insurance. I am married and my wife will be travelling with me.

The job position is in Fujairah adn it involves long shift work.

Can somebody please help with offering their advice.


----------



## cartersinclair (Jul 3, 2009)

*From Carter Sinclair - Dubai, UAE work!*

I think you need to grab. Been to Dubai 3 times this year, and lots of foreigners are actually leaving UAE coz most of the companies cant afford to pay them anymore. Its financial crisis, you just need to tighten your expenses while in Fujeirah!



ckearns said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for some advice on a job offer that I am currently considering and I need some information regarding the salary and benefits that I have been offered.
> I've been offered 13,000 dirhams a month with 400 phone allowance and 2,000 accomodation allowance and health insurance. I am married and my wife will be travelling with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## zooter (Jul 31, 2009)

cartersinclair said:


> I think you need to grab. Been to Dubai 3 times this year, and lots of foreigners are actually leaving UAE coz most of the companies cant afford to pay them anymore. Its financial crisis, you just need to tighten your expenses while in Fujeirah!


ckearns, congrats on the job offer...can you provide some advice as to how you went about finding work, any channels you went through? thanks.


----------



## ckearns (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for that zooter.
I got the job through a website called teleport my job. It was one of only two advertised and I know the other position has been filled. It was just by chance that I came across it and I just rang the advertiser immediatley.

I do hope things work out for you and you find employment.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

ckearns said:


> Thanks for that zooter.
> I got the job through a website called teleport my job. It was one of only two advertised and I know the other position has been filled. It was just by chance that I came across it and I just rang the advertiser immediatley.


I have no personal experience of Teleport my job but Googling the name reveals a large number of job hunters calling it a scam. Be careful! 
teleportmyjob scam - Google Search


----------



## Jewles (Nov 4, 2008)

It seems a bit like a scam, have you met the actual employer? Be a bit careful, theres alot of people out there trying to make a quick buck.


----------

